# Grass paper off of block wall



## WePaintIt4u (Jan 18, 2009)

We are going to be doing a job where the block walls have what I would call grass paper on them. The top layer is already off. I have many ideas on getting it off but wondered if anyone had a tried and true procedure.
The walls will probably be painted with ultracrete.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

well nobody replied to you so all I can think of is this...


----------



## WePaintIt4u (Jan 18, 2009)

It may come to that. It is a much better idea than the others.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Remove it like any other wallpaper. Soak it, soak it, soak it, and strip it. Or you could clip it with a rotary push mower.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Depending on which you prefer:

classic:











modern:











or union:


----------

